# Kaanapali Westin noisy w/ construction?



## neuhausamy (Jan 8, 2006)

We are staying at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas this Jan. of 2006.

Does anyone know if there is constant construction noise going on?

How bad is it?

I requested a room with ocean view away from construction.  

amy


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Amy - I answered your question on another forum.  (Just so you know, TUG doesn't allow multiple posting of the same questions, so two of them will probably be closed.)  Ocean view has a very wide interpretation at the WKORV.  Units in building 3 next to the Hwy. that have a distant view of the ocean across a parking lot and public park are considered "ocean view."  If you are an owner, you should call ASAP and make a more specific request.  If you are not an owner, or Starwood Elite, you probably won't be given a choice.


----------



## neuhausamy (Jan 9, 2006)

thank you Denise.
first time using TUG and first time making a reservation through II.  I am a Hyatt owner so I completely understand the Westin resort taking care of its own first.  
Thanks for the advice.

Amy


----------



## BeckyG (Jan 10, 2006)

We exchanged to the Westin Kaanapali in September, and also requested an ocean view away from the construction.

When we checked in, we were offered an ocean view on the fifth floor overlooking the construction (close to the ocean) or an Island view deluxe corner room.   We took the Island View room, but regretted it due to the constant highway noise.  In hindsight, the construction view room would have been better since the noise stops at night!  The Island view room was constantly noisy, night and day (and also overlooks the parking lot with annoying lights at night).

We pleaded for another room, and were able to move to a pool view room on the first floor after a couple of days.  It was a handicap room, so did not have a heavenly shower, but was much better than the constant highway noise.


----------

